# Lamb Keema Tacos



## jcam222 (Aug 29, 2021)

Whelp to hot and humid for me to cook outside today. Decided to cook in the AC that was repaired after 3 days without in mid 90s humid. weather.  A little Indian food tonight for the pregame meal. Spicy lamb keema tacos with cool creamy cucumber raita and paneer tikka kabobs with a spicy cilantro chutney. It’s been too long since I’ve had these flavors. Really hit the spot. The low carb tortillas were a replacement for the Naan I’ve served it with before.This adventure started with a recipe for the lamb keema I saw in Bon Apetit magazine. I found it to be bland so adjusted from there. My wife and a friend I shared a couple plates with gave it all the big thumbs up. No doubt the paneer tikka would have been better in the Kamado instead of oven broiler.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks freaking fantastic!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 29, 2021)

yeah, ^^^^^^^^^ what he said……..


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 30, 2021)

You killed it! Great looking meal!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2021)

Great looking plate , would love to try the   cool creamy cucumber raita 

David


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2021)

Sure looks good . 
Glad you got the AC fixed . I was just thinking yesterday about that .


----------



## xray (Aug 30, 2021)

Damn, nice tacos Jeff!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 30, 2021)

Awesom! Love some Indian food!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 30, 2021)

Outstanding plate.  The kabob looks killer, nice color and edge, even being done in the oven.  Like the idea of the low carb tortillas instead on the Naan. Less filling which means more room to add more food?!  
John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 30, 2021)

Damnnnn Jeff! Looks amazing! I bet they were tasty for sure. Beautiful presentation as always!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow that looks killer.  Nice plating.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 30, 2021)

Gorgeous looking plate Jeff, as always, Like! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 30, 2021)

Looks awesome with a very nice presentation! Like for sure!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 6, 2021)

OMG!  that looks and sounds KILLER!!


----------

